
Show HN: Pure CSS Diagonal Separators - codeinchaos
https://codepen.io/ahmadnassri/post/non-rectangular-headers-part-1
======
lioeters
From the title, I imagined a snippet of CSS. Instead, the article went so much
deeper, comparing with SVG, etc. Great stuff.

------
Philomath
Good job! It's so nice that you tackled the problem in different technological
approaches. Keep up doing this kind of stuff!

~~~
codeinchaos
thanks. I plan to do more comparisons, any suggestions?

~~~
Philomath
I'll let you know if I come up with something!

